# Food Cutting Board Options



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have a few boards I use for cutting veggies, meat, etc... I have a butcher block type with legs, a flat dollar tree type, and a square formica surface type with legs.
The ones I have make a lot of noise when I'm using them..or else I'm just getting out some aggression on them veggies.
Which type of board produces the least amount of noise? It isn't annoying to me when I use it but when someone else uses them, it works my nerves.

Thanks


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Bamboo.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks. 
Will these work as a starting point?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm really not very well versed in the intricacies of bamboo cutting boards. I just have one, and know that it's quieter than my plastic ones and/or the top of my cooler.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The ones with legs usually make more noises. I use plastic board for meat, and wooden for veggies. Just put the flat board on a kitchen towel to reduce noice and prevent slippage.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> The ones with legs usually make more noises. I use plastic board for meat, and wooden for veggies. Just put the flat board on a kitchen towel to reduce noice and prevent slippage.


Yep what (no call back) Teo said and they do make non slip pads to go under cutting boards that may help even more with the noise thing and you could try spending all your time around heavy equipment, the down side to that is having to say "what did you say" all the time.


----------

